# A fabulous mold liner..



## Jerry S (Jan 24, 2015)

I just watched a video on making Castile soap. The lady used a length of 3” PVC pipe which was lined with a material that she said she got at Costco. It came in a roll and was some type of plastic/vinyl material, not parchment or freezer paper.  She slipped a piece of this into the PVC pipe which clung to the sides of the tube and poured her soap. After 3 weeks she pushed the soap, including the liner straight out of the pipe. It works so well, I couldn’t believe it. She then just peeled the vinyl material off the soap. Has any idea of what type material this is, or seen the video?


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 24, 2015)

Mylar maybe?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2015)

Shelf liner?  My questions would be why did she wait 3 weeks to unmold.


----------



## Jerry S (Jan 24, 2015)

*A fabulous liner*

Because Castile by its very nature can be very soft, so she waited a period to let it set up...


----------



## kisha (Jan 24, 2015)

I saw what I think she used at Costco. I almost got it but I wasn't sure if it was soap safe. Nice to know it is!


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 24, 2015)

I thought Castile needed to be cut fairly quickly because it hardens up?  As for using that product from Costco, it sounds nice, but just because she used it doesn't necessarily mean it is soap safe.  It would be good to hear what it is.


----------



## Jerry S (Jan 24, 2015)

I went back and found the link Ann and after listening more closely....found that is shelf paper...I've got to check this out next time I go to Costco...but by the looks of the roll, I'd have enough to last the rest of my life...


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2015)

My Castile is ready to unmold and cut in 24-48 hours. I've seen the shelf liner at Costco but never gave it a thought. I use silicone molds but have a couple large slabs that I could use it for. Will have to check it out again.


----------



## maya (Jan 24, 2015)

Can you link to the video?


----------



## Dana89 (Jan 24, 2015)

Did the soap have wrinkle marks on the outside? I love making round soaps! My husband gets these perfect size thick cardboard round tubes at work but I have to destroy it to get the soap out. I find that making round soaps produces less waste, for me anyway, I never have to trim them and when I make a loaf when I start trimming it's a disaster, I can never get it even. I need to get a planer.


----------



## Jerry S (Jan 25, 2015)

I went back and found the link Dana that show her making that Castile with the tubing....when the site comes up just slide down to the video and play it...I as well have made round soap bars and my wife and daughters really like using them. I used old Pringle potato chip tubes to make mine but I had to destroy the tubing after getting the soap out. Sink I'm on a diet  I haven't been eating Pringles so I'm out of tubing...Here's that link.. 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/Castile-Soap-History-Benefits.html


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 25, 2015)

Jerry S said:


> I went back and found the link Dana that show her making that Castile with the tubing....when the site comes up just slide down to the video and play it...I as well have made round soap bars and my wife and daughters really like using them. I used old Pringle potato chip tubes to make mine but I had to destroy the tubing after getting the soap out. Sink I'm on a diet  I haven't been eating Pringles so I'm out of tubing...Here's that link..
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/Castile-Soap-History-Benefits.html



It is very east to line the cans with parchment or freezer paper.  Here is a link to my first batch were I used a chip can.  

http://youtu.be/NN06pEUXMgo

You cut off the bottom with a box cutter or exacto knife and use the lid as the bottom of the mold.  When it is time to unmold, you take off the plastic lid and push the round out and peel off the paper.  

I bet the shelf liner is reusable a few times.  Might be better for the environment/pocketbook.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 25, 2015)

I use the 3" pvc pipe also, and use the vinyl shelf paper for the liner, it works great!  Get the kind with no adhesive backing.  I have reused it many times, and see no signs of deterioration.  It should be usable for many many more batches.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 26, 2015)

Crystal Lite containers make great, reusable molds that need no liners, and the sides come out as smooth as glass.


----------



## McSpin (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been using the pvc pipe with the plastic shelf liner and it works great.  Just carefully cut it to length to fit the mold tight without an overlap and the soap will be round and smooth. It pushes out easily and the plastic peels readily.  It is quite durable and will likely last for a long time.


----------



## Dana89 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the links guys! I am so pathetic at trimming the sides of my soaps from my slab mold. I will trim one side and its not straight so I end up over compensating, and I end up turning a 3 x 4 inch bar into a guest soap! I do not have an artistic bone in my body. Thank god my soap feels great because they are so ugly only a mother could love them.
Thats why I love round soaps so much.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dana89 said:


> Thank god my soap feels great because they are so ugly only a mother could love them.



Dana, we all enjoy pretty soap, but it's much more important to have soap that feels good!


----------



## PrairieLights (Jan 26, 2015)

FYI - A guy at Lowes guided me to these clear tubes that are used to cover fluorescent bulbs - and they look like they'd make PERFECT, affordable molds. Since they are quite long, they'd make a few, actually. I plan to try them next week. 4 foot length was 5$ and change. Sounds more affordable than pringles or crystal light, for those of us who don't eat/drink either. I am eager to try these tubes. Has anyone else tried these bulb covers? (They come in 2 different diameters too.)


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 26, 2015)

Just looked up what these covers are made up of for fluorescent lights, and they are made with polycarbonate plastic. Also come with end caps. States they are flexible and unbreakable? Is this ok for CP and MP soap? I'd imagine so. 4ft length on Amazon was just over $1 plus s/h. Great idea Prairielights! Let us know how they work! Would you need a liner? Or would it act like acrylic mold?


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 26, 2015)

I tried the Pringles can as a mold a few months ago, and it worked really well.  The problem was that I usually don't buy chips, and we're trying to eat healthier.  Of course, you KNOW that my family and I chowed those chips down!  Recently I bought some PVC pipe from a big box hardware store in our area for a few bucks, and it seems to work really well (although it's a little bit difficult to clean).


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 26, 2015)

Pringles are cheap enough you could just toss the contents - seriously, cheapest soap mold you're gonna find out there!


----------



## Jerry S (Jan 29, 2015)

Well, like I said, I have used the Pringle cans but never thought to use parchment paper or plastic shelf paper. I’ve decided to try the PVC pipe and use the parchment paper for the liners. I am also going to check out those clear tubes that are used to cover fluorescent bulbs that Prairie has mentioned. Prairie, if you decide to use them, let us know how they worked out. I’m glad a started this thread now….and thanks for all the tips everyone.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Jan 30, 2015)

I have the PVC pipe molds and i used those flexible chopping mats from dollar store....easy peasy.   also the pvc is 3" sewer drainage pipe....6.99 for a 10 foot section....which is cheaper than the regular schedule 40 pvc but is quite a bit thinner .....my molds are 13" long and will hold 2# of soap batter.


----------



## Jerry S (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for your input Sweet Bubble...Great to hear that the liners and pvc work so well...Next time I'm soaping, I'm definitely going to try this out  and forget about the pringle cans. Especially since I don't have any and really don't need to Pringles and then worry about the extra calories..
jerry


----------



## Arthur Dent (Feb 8, 2015)

I find that it helps to cut the liners an inch or so longer than the pipe mold.  This gives you something to grab onto to pull the log out of the mold.  This is especially useful for longer molds.  Mine are two feet long and all taped up at one end, without the extra liner length to pull on I would have a harder time getting the log out.

Edit:

Oh, I see that SweetBubbleTreat showed that in her photo.  Anyway, this is why the liners are best left long.
These are my favorite molds now.


----------



## Susie (Feb 8, 2015)

I saw some clear plastic non-adhesive shelf liner at Family Dollar Store that I thought would be perfect for lining soap molds.  I don't have any pipe or wood molds, but I think this is plenty thick enough to reuse and will wash easy enough.  It comes on a roll, so it can be adjusted to many sizes.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Feb 8, 2015)

Using these liners you can also use shipping tubes you get at the post office for molds.  I have a couple that are 16 inches long that I use for smaller batches.  They are 3" inside diameter, the same as the pvc pipe.


----------



## PrairieLights (Feb 9, 2015)

Just want to post an update of the fluorescent tube protectors I was directed to at Lowes... They are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO LINER! Slide out by themselves!!! No seams! I am in love. 4 feet for under $4!!!


----------



## abc (Feb 9, 2015)

PrairieLights said:


> Just want to post an update of the fluorescent tube protectors I was directed to at Lowes... They are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO LINER! Slide out by themselves!!! No seams! I am in love. 4 feet for under $4!!!



The ones I found are made of polycarbonate. I don't think that holds up well to lye.


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 9, 2015)

What is their diameter, PrairieLights?


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 9, 2015)

And maybe some pics for those of us who are more visual?


----------



## Jerry S (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah Kchaystack, that would be great for Prairelights to shoot us a picture of those tube protectors...I was just over at Lowes day before yesterday with my brain wrapped around a project I was doing at home and completely forgot to check out those tube protectors. I don't think that the lye thats left in the soap will hurt the polycarbonate, because most of the saponification of the lye has all ready taken place, but then I'm no chemist. I'm sure going to give it a try though but may settle on the PVC pipe using the liners as mentioned earlier in this thread, since I love the idea of the whole thing slipping out of the pipe easy peasy...so to speak.
Jer in Cal


----------



## PrairieLights (Feb 16, 2015)

Oky doke. In the middle of a new line launch and website probs, but I will jot down to take a pic and post it. Unfortunately I didn't pay attention that I was in CP for this. I used MP to make the columns. I will still take pics though and look at dimensions. I didn't even think about how my CP will like these tubes. Possible buzz kill. :-(


----------



## PrairieLights (Mar 10, 2015)

Total bummer! 
I went downstairs to grab the tube, finally, to take a photo. The piece of the tube I used for soap was brittle and shattered in my hands! Granted I live in Colorado and it is DRY here - but it does look like the tubes would only work for a period of time and then fall apart. I still think it was worth the $4 to get a few molds out of it. I bet the single tube, which I cut from the larger one and used as a mold, will last me a month. The remaining section of tube I did not use is fine - so I can cut a new mold and still have more left. Do you still want a photo?
:thumbdown:


----------



## Susie (Mar 10, 2015)

Jerry S said:


> I don't think that the lye thats left in the soap will hurt the polycarbonate, because most of the saponification of the lye has all ready taken place, but then I'm no chemist.



Jerry, I hate to burst your bubble, but trace is the beginning of saponification, not the end.  Saponification takes up to 48 hours normally, and can actually take far longer.  So, there would be lye left in the soap.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 10, 2015)

May I once again suggest Crystal Lite containers as molds? I have people at work save them for me. They don't require liners, and they're re-useable, over and over again. They make a nice size soap, my customers love them. The sides come out nice and smooth. Just sayin'.....


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 10, 2015)

Unfortunately our Crystal Lite containers are oval and not round anymore.   Even the store brand stuff is oval.  What's up with that...lol    I finally broke down and got the silicone molds from BB during their last sale.  Haven't tried them as yet.  Plan on making shaving soap refills in them.  maybe this weekend.  I did like the smooth finish of the Crystal Lite containers before they changed them.


----------



## reinbeau (Mar 10, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> May I once again suggest Crystal Lite containers as molds? I have people at work save them for me. They don't require liners, and they're re-useable, over and over again. They make a nice size soap, my customers love them. The sides come out nice and smooth. Just sayin'.....


What is the diameter of that?  I have some containers I get my Magnesium Calm in that might make good sized rounds - although I have my 3" tube molds already.  I could share them though....


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 10, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Unfortunately our Crystal Lite containers are oval and not round anymore.   Even the store brand stuff is oval.  What's up with that...lol    I finally broke down and got the silicone molds from BB during their last sale.  Haven't tried them as yet.  Plan on making shaving soap refills in them.  maybe this weekend.  I did like the smooth finish of the Crystal Lite containers before they changed them.



If you look in the same section of the grocery store, there is some brand of instant ice tea that comes in a round container. I'm glad I have a stash of the round ones, and now I think I'm going to have to buy up some of the ice tea, just to make sure I have a few extras!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 10, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> What is the diameter of that?  I have some containers I get my Magnesium Calm in that might make good sized rounds - although I have my 3" tube molds already.  I could share them though....



They are 2 1/2 inches in diameter. They fit my small hands nicely. They're also nice as half rounds if you slice them down the middle. I'm always on the lookout for anything that would work well as a mold, and these are by far my favorites. I'm going to be especially vigilant now that the round ones seem to be disappearing!


----------



## not_ally (Mar 10, 2015)

The individual round BB soap molds are great, they are not too expensive, reusable for a really long time, I would think (have probably made 50+ batches w/mine, usually mp, w/ no sign of deterioration, they pop out like magic and produce a nice glossy surface.  Have also used for cp, also work well but I am not sure if the lye will break them down quicker so I tend to only use them when I want to do single soaps rather than swirls (eg, like these for brine bars.)

Don't know what the size is, but I am sure that is included  on the BB site, if not post here and I will do my clumsy best to measure.


----------



## kumudini (Mar 12, 2015)

not_ally said:


> The individual round BB soap molds are great, they are not too expensive, reusable for a really long time, I would think (have probably made 50+ batches w/mine, usually mp, w/ no sign of deterioration, they pop out like magic and produce a nice glossy surface.  Have also used for cp, also work well but I am not sure if the lye will break them down quicker so I tend to only use them when I want to do single soaps rather than swirls (eg, like these for brine bars.)
> 
> Don't know what the size is, but I am sure that is included  on the BB site, if not post here and I will do my clumsy best to measure.



I have rectangular silicone tray mold from BA, but my soaps don't come out in even shape.they have wider tops than bases. Do you get perfect rounds in your BB molds?


----------



## not_ally (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, mine are perfectly round and glossy (the mp ones, the cp are a little less smooth because of the consistency of the batter.)  But the mold is really good even, and relatively inexpensive for the material/size/quality/number of cavities, I think.  BB accessories can be a little spendy, but these are good value.


----------



## Malvar62 (Mar 21, 2015)

PVC pipe liners... Clearbags.com...you can also search by the name of poster bags... Hope info help


----------



## dosco (Mar 21, 2015)

Malvar62 said:


> PVC pipe liners... Clearbags.com...you can also search by the name of poster bags... Hope info help



If you goto that site, either click on the left "bags" and then "clear poly tubing" on the drop down ... or, use "clear poly tubing" in the search bar.

Poster bags appear (from the text description) to be flat bags and not tubular/cylindrical.

-Dave


----------

